
Android browse that can hide users' real access to IP - freelauncher
https://www.iwebshuttle.com/
======
freelauncher
WebShuttle a Android browser with encrypted tunnels that can hide users' real
access to IP

~~~
aisusu
why not use VPN?

~~~
freelauncher
Compared to the impact of a VPN on a device's global network settings, it just
works in the browser and has no impact on other apps.

